# Sexual dysfunction in DPDR



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I feel no horniness when having sex anymore and have problems of maintaining a rockhard erection.
Is this the start of ED ( IN AGE 19 ) or the result of anxiety, depression, dpdr and extreme mental ocd?
Please someone with some knowledge on the subject speak up.
I can get hard, but I have no sexdrive(libido) and have problems maintaining a rockhard erection.
Is this mental or physiological?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the same problem... although I thought it was my ex... just unable to "get me off". Any who... I have a "Rockhard sausage" as well. Although I can not reach my peak with women... and it takes me for every to "please myself" which makes for good excise . It can be related to meds... or in my case, it could be that I don't ever get that stressed, that I don't find myself "needed" to release the dragon... or it could be just in my head.

I think if you wanna sort this problem out, you need to get with a girl you truly care for and take it slow with her, build a "trust" with her mate... and see how it goes from there =).


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

Nobody can really say so 1-2-3 on a forum but it is a known side effect of many medications, not to mention depression and such. Is it a big problem (is it bothering you or your girlfriend?), if so you can probably try a number of things from food, exercises etc. if it's a problem.

There are other things you might want to try but I'm afraid I don't know what the policy of the forum is on such things. Can we use adult language on this forum?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

> Is it a big problem


That's a bit personal isn't it 



> adult language


LOL....


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Thomas Rymer said:


> Can we use adult language on this forum?


*Looks @ Greg... Looks back @ Thomas*... Fuck no!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

LOL.........However, you can talk about flowers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

BTW.......I don't believe sexual dysfunction is related to DP


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> LOL.........However, you can talk about flowers.


Well, Hmm... flower. I remember the first time I looked on this site I thought that there was an unusual interest in flowers. At the time I found this alarming, but now that I know these are.. Freudian flowers.. hmm.. yes.

Well there is not much I can mention while sticking to the flower method, still I shall give it the old college try. If it is a problem that your flower wouldn't rise to the occasion then you might want to try some different techniques. If she is not averse to it your girlfriend may blow your dandelion, although she should stop beforehand before your seeds blow away in the wind. To keep your flower flower ready for action you might want to try something new. Flower arranging is an old and much practised custom, no matter what puritans might say and a new methods might keep your interest. You could always bind your flower, although one should be careful with this. If you do it for too long or too often (say, regularly over an hour) your flower might be in danger of wilting. Of course you must not do it too tight, especially not if your flower turns an unpleasant shade of purple or becomes a bit cold. With a bit of care it can be an invigorating experience. While we're on the subject you might want to consider prepare the musty soil of her Venus mound. After all while flower arranging is best done with a safe and trusted partner, I have always believed that both should share equally in the joys. But this is of course according to each persons taste and mutual agreement.

There are lots of resources online for flower arrangement, with a bit of care and ingenuity you can have plenty of fun, whether on a nice sunny afternoon or a rainy Sunday. Mind you this is general advice on the subject. If the problem is biological or severely enough mentally or emotionally then they might not work. The extra spice might help though.


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> BTW.......I don't believe sexual dysfunction is related to DP


While it may not be directly connected it is common with depression and certain medications.

The problem with asking something like this on a forum is that we can't really help you. In practice I believe that the first thing someone professional would do is make certain there isn't a biological cause. Afterall if it's biological then that would have to be treated first, and we can't really test you from here, you have to go to your doctor for that. She might screen your blood etc.

Secondly I don't know what medication you are on, if I knew I might be able to look up possibly side effects, which might include the problems you are mentioning. It is only after we rule out these two causes that we can speculate on other issues. For example as I said earlier it could be a symptom of depression or anxiety.

But even with all that it is still quite possible that your problem is more mundane then that. There are plenty of reasons why people otherwise in good shape mentally, physically and emotionally may have some problems. I wouldn't even bother going into them until you've determined whether or not it has another cause. But it's somewhat more common then most people think, people just don't talk about it.

And we haven't actually mentioned the possibility that the amount of time you can maintain a rockhard erection might be perfectly normal. Outside of your teens I'm not sure how long your supposed to be able to maintain it, like size this might differ amongst people. It also might have to do with something as simple as exercise. I know of a pornstar who does certain exercises so that he can keep an erection longer on camera.

Your libido is a bit troubling but even that might be normal. Some people just don't care about sex, its perfectly possible. Some people just find it boring. Did you used to have a huge libido?

So in conclusion, your problems might be medical, biological, psychological, mundane or non-existent.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> BTW.......I don't believe sexual dysfunction is related to DP


I agree... I think it's down to spanking the monkey too much.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I would be very surprised if this wasn't the result of sress.

Dp changes the homeostasis of the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis.....that is stress and other hormones. So it isn't just "mental". Mental is physical. Anxiety is associated with physical changes in the nervous system, incidentally the erection is the parasympathetic function of the penis, and ejaculation the sympathetic nervous fuction of the penis.

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/ ... ekey=51148


> Stress vs. Disease
> 
> So, how does the average guy tell the difference between erection problems due to stress (psychogenic) and those due to physical problems (organic)? It's simple, really. He needs to figure out what his penis is doing while he is asleep. Human males, like most other primates, normally have erections at that time, particularly during the rapid eye movement stage, when dreaming occurs. If a man has normal nocturnal (while sleeping) erections, the inability to perform is almost certainly psychogenic. If the nocturnal erections are disrupted, there's a high likelihood of underlying organic problems.
> 
> Health care professionals check for nocturnal erections by using a high-tech, electronic pressure cuff transducer. They attach the device to the base of the guy's penis, wire it up to satellite relays, 24-hour operators -- the works -- and by the next morning they have an answer: thumbs up or down on the erection. A drawback of this, of course, is that you may be so convinced that the damned thing is going to electrocute you during the night that it becomes a stressor in and of itself.


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I suppose you could put a tissue around your penis to see whether it grows at night. But I think the problem wasn't getting there, but keeping it there.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

All the old psychoanalysts like Freud etc believed that is was impossible to have a neurotic problem without having some sort of sexual problem and would say it was definatley related to some sort of deep anxiety or developmental issue. They may not be right about everything but I wouldn't dismiss everything they say out of hand, personally I think that it is probably related to your anxiety and ocd etc and not a physical problem especially as you are young.


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Thomas Rymer- Hahaha rofl

You seem to know a fair bit about... gardening. 

Copeful- I have a similar sort of problem. It's not getting an erection per se thats at issue, but getting it and keeping it when there are, so to speak, flowers to pluck. I'm pretty sure in my case that it's in some way related to something mental. Finding someone i can really relax around is pretty difficult, although i'm getting better at it with time. Having said that, exercise, good diet etc certainly help (and god knows i don't get enough exercise, although i'm not overweight).

Rozanne-


> incidentally the erection is the parasympathetic function of the penis, and ejaculation the sympathetic nervous fuction of the penis.


Good. I'll be sure to mention it.

Emulated Puppet}eer-


> I agree... I think it's down to spanking the monkey too much.


Perhaps complete abstinence might be a way for Mr. Copeful to test his libido. Try REALLY hard (!) not to have any sexual thoughts or do or say anything sexual at all for, oh, two weeks or a month, all the while doing lots of sensual things like, um, er, having lots of showers, sleeping totally nude and naked and wearing silk and eating oysters* or summink. If you aren't driven half mad by pangs of ravenous desire to a fit of manic.. flower arranging, then perhaps there is indeed a problem.

*I cannot personally testify to the sensualness of eating oysters as i have always found em too disgusting and salty smelling to try.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Rozanne said:


> I would be very surprised if this wasn't the result of sress.
> 
> Dp changes the homeostasis of the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis.....that is stress and other hormones. So it isn't just "mental". Mental is physical. Anxiety is associated with physical changes in the nervous system, incidentally the erection is the parasympathetic function of the penis, and ejaculation the sympathetic nervous fuction of the penis.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Roz knows more about your main man more than you do Copeful.

My weener was dead when I had severe DP but the cipralex helps give me a rock hard member...


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

You need to cultivate a good relationship with your flower. My flower would kill me if it didn't need me to survive based on all of the opportunities I've squandered or blatantly screwed up. Not to mention the daily punishing I give it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

i must have laughed out loud over 5 times reading all of the responses. DP/DR patients are hilarious.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thomas Rymer said:


> Well, Hmm... flower. I remember the first time I looked on this site I thought that there was an unusual interest in flowers.


PMSL, that line made me laugh so HARD. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

You guys crazy haha

Anyway, my dick rock hard again, so fuck it, I figured this is half me no libido/emotions getting horny and half me worrying about not getting hard.
Damn the mind's power over one self


----------

